# Thoughts on "Muscle Milk"



## jmstoge (Jun 30, 2008)

I just wanted to get some peoples thoughts on the supplement Muscle Milk. I was thinking about giving it a try. I've heard mixed things about it because of its high fat to protein ratio. However to me, it seems like the fats included in MM are good and healthy ones that will in fact help you BURN fat not gain it. When presenting feedback bear in mind that I am lifting 5 days a week and performing cardio 4-5 times a week. Also my main goal is to gain lean muscle mass and cut down on body fat. i.e not just have bulky muscles... actually look defined and cut. Also keep in mind I am watching what i eat to the furthest extent that i ever have.

Is this supplement for me??? if yes, great if no, what supplement would you recommend that would help me meet my goals?

P.S I have next to no genetics for muscle. Just thought I'd throw that out there for something to consider when writing feedback.

Also if you would like more specific info on my workouts or my diet plan that might give you a better idea of whats best for me then just let me know. I'd be happy to write it up for you.


THANK YOU!!


----------



## Arnold (Jun 30, 2008)

I love it, however I will no longer drink it, it gives me major shits/rea.


----------



## lnvanry (Jun 30, 2008)

I LOVE the taste of that stuff...I'd drink before I had to go to sleep or if I knew I'd be skipping my next meal.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 30, 2008)

I like the fact that they sell it in a lot of places but it's not cheap here. $5.00 for a small bottle.


----------



## jwalk127 (Jun 30, 2008)

muscle milk is a solid product with great taste. i love it. it can be pricy compared to others in my opinion. but if ur looking for taste  and something that packs some decent calories in a serving then muscle milk takes the gold


----------



## lucifuge (Jun 30, 2008)

I honestly wasn't too impressed with it.
the RTD's are frikkin nasty, the powders were ok I guess...
I liked the 'collegiate' for a quick meal replacement, but other than that, it didn't do too much for me.


----------



## thewicked (Jul 1, 2008)

great mass builder or meal replacement..but other than that, it's pretty much tastey. I like it but I think it's too "rich" for me. I like ALN's Maximus better but alot of people swear by MM


----------



## Arnold (Jul 2, 2008)

MM is very convenient and tastes great, but you pay the price for it, personally I just had major digestion issues with it.


----------



## Iron_Tree (Jul 2, 2008)

^That's funny, my belly's sensitive (ah shaddap!) to a few things, but this ain't one of them.  Love the taste tho, used to chug it before I lifted even.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 2, 2008)

Iron_Tree said:


> ^That's funny, my belly's sensitive (ah shaddap!) to a few things, but this ain't one of them.  Love the taste tho, used to chug it before I lifted even.



it's not my stomach that has problems with it, to be blunt, it gives me the shits - BAD!.


----------



## jmstoge (Jul 2, 2008)

A lot of people say that either its a good mass builder or that it just puts unneeded weight on. If that is the case then why is MM's main marketing pitch that it builds lean muscle and burns fat.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 2, 2008)

gemstone said:


> A lot of people say that either its a good mass builder or that it just puts unneeded weight on. If that is the case then why is MM's main marketing pitch that it builds lean muscle and burns fat.


You can believe the advertisers, you have rely on your own judgment.

I passed upon a Brazilian dance weight loss crap and they claim to spot reduce weight loss.
Then there's this gum that helps you lose wieght...


----------



## Arnold (Jul 2, 2008)

jmstoge said:


> A lot of people say that either its a good mass builder or that it just puts unneeded weight on. If that is the case then why is MM's main marketing pitch that it builds lean muscle and burns fat.



this really makes no sense... excess calories put weight on.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 3, 2008)

BigJack23 said:


> I like muscle milk's quality and taste, you should definitely buy it!
> 
> coupons for your purchase:
> 
> ...




Please remove your link they do not sponsor here


----------



## zombul (Jul 3, 2008)

I have used MM and it's ok but as far as protein goes I am content with Optiums.MM has hit several markets but still taste like protein to me instead of a milkshake.Its better tasting than most but the fats aren't worth the trade off sometimes.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 3, 2008)

In the past I've used Muscle Milk pre-bed and found great success, especially if I'm working out first thing in the morning.


----------



## zombul (Jul 3, 2008)

The makers of MM 'Cytosport ' have some kick ass rtd's in like orange and a green flavor that are damn good.They remind me of the isopure but taste alot better.Their called Cytosport Pure Protein and they dont have the fat or carbs of MM.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 3, 2008)

zombul said:


> I have used MM and it's ok but as far as protein goes I am content with Optiums.MM has hit several markets but still taste like protein to me instead of a milkshake.Its better tasting than most but the *fats aren't worth the trade off *sometimes.



I am really surprised I dont see more of these kinds of responses to this product.


----------



## nni (Jul 3, 2008)

never really liked the product. muscle milk lite is better imo.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 3, 2008)

zombul said:


> The makers of MM 'Cytosport ' have some kick ass rtd's in like orange and a *green* flavor that are damn good.They remind me of the isopure but taste alot better.Their called Cytosport Pure Protein and they dont have the fat or carbs of MM.



Green drink


----------



## corleone969 (Jul 4, 2008)

I've tried the muscle milk once. Seems like it doesn't work on me. Maybe because I didn't keep up the routine work out on schedule.


----------



## Merkaba (Jul 5, 2008)

corleone969 said:


> I've tried the muscle milk once. Seems like it doesn't work on me. Maybe because I didn't keep up the routine work out on schedule.



by once you mean a cycle...??


----------



## Yanick (Jul 5, 2008)

Its just protein, carbs and fat. You have to make it work for you. I can't see how one person claims it burns fat or adds muscle while other say it puts fat on. Those people have bigger problems than MM. I'm not endorsing the product either. its just some protein powder, it won't make or break your diet. If you can afford it, it tastes good and you can drink it more as a meal replacement than a post w/o thing because of the fat content. Its not magic, its simple science.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 5, 2008)

i think it is the best tasting protein powder out there.  i drink it all the time.


----------



## efp11 (Jul 5, 2008)

If it fits into your daily diet I don't see how it can put on weight??  I have dropped 92 lbs, and have about 30 or so to go and I use it.  I do however use it as a meal replacement (3-5 times a week).  I stick to whey isolate for my after workout protein.  I guess when I read the label, then looked at the times they suggest you use the product is where I got confused?  Everything on the label suggests a meal replacement to me.  Or at best a pre-workout supplement.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 6, 2008)

why is everyone saying its so expensive?  i usually get it for 40-45$ for 4.4lbs

most other proteins are just as much or more, and taste like shit


----------



## KelJu (Jul 7, 2008)

PreMier said:


> why is everyone saying its so expensive?  i usually get it for 40-45$ for 4.4lbs
> 
> most other proteins are just as much or more, and taste like shit





The people saying it is too expensive must be buying it from GNC. I get it just as cheap if not cheaper than many brand name whey proteins. I have been buying MM from TaylorNutrition here at IM.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 7, 2008)

ditto, taylors has a great price, and when the 2.2lbs goes on sale for like 17$ you cant beat it.


----------



## tomuchgear (Jul 7, 2008)

dont like it made me bloated and gave me the shits. i like the strawberry labrada lean body rtd. tastes great and its lactose free.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 8, 2008)

KelJu said:


> The people saying it is too expensive must be buying it from GNC. .


Corner stores sell them at high prices here in NYC.


----------



## bones33 (Jul 8, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Green drink



Juice?? What the f*** is juice!??? I want that drink.


----------



## D_PRESLEY (Jul 10, 2008)

*I lost 20 pounds*

I lost weight with muscle milk and I wasnt eating incredibly clean when I did it. I recommend the root beer float flavor it is absolutely delicious.


----------



## bigsahm21 (Jul 16, 2008)

If you're worried about the high fat content of muscle milk, try muscle milk collegiate or muscle milk light.  I prefer collegiate; two scoops gives 3.5g fat, 44g carbs, and 20g protein, and tastes incredible.  For PWO it's perfect because they aren't bad carbs at all; it's Cyto-Carb or whatever, basically some jazzed up name for maltodextrin (i.e. easily digestable polysaccharides that are quickly digested as glucose).


----------



## captaincaberman (Jul 16, 2008)

Prince said:


> MM is very convenient and tastes great, but you pay the price for it, personally I just had major digestion issues with it.



I had the same problem, but if it weren't for that I would drink it more often.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 16, 2008)

bigsahm21 said:


> If you're worried about the high fat content of muscle milk, try muscle milk collegiate or muscle milk light.  I prefer collegiate; two scoops gives 3.5g fat, 44g carbs, and 20g protein, and tastes incredible.  For PWO it's perfect because they aren't bad carbs at all; it's Cyto-Carb or whatever, basically some jazzed up name for maltodextrin (i.e. easily digestable polysaccharides that are quickly digested as glucose).



Arent the collegiate versions even smaller than the regular sized MMs?


----------



## heliboy (Jul 16, 2008)

PreMier said:


> why is everyone saying its so expensive?  i usually get it for 40-45$ for 4.4lbs
> 
> most other proteins are just as much or more, and taste like shit



Where you get them for that price?

__________________


----------



## bigsahm21 (Jul 16, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Arent the collegiate versions even smaller than the regular sized MMs?



I think you're right.  I get the powders though.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 17, 2008)

Is there any other version?


----------



## zombul (Jul 17, 2008)

Yeah they make RTD's.


----------



## lucifuge (Jul 17, 2008)

heliboy said:


> Where you get them for that price?




get it here:
Discount bodybuilding supplements from BSN and other leading brands on sbmuscle.com


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 17, 2008)

zombul said:


> Yeah they make RTD's.



I know.. but to compare RTD sizes?  I didnt think he/she was.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 18, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> get it here:
> Discount bodybuilding supplements from BSN and other leading brands on sbmuscle.com



thats a good deal! 

i usually buy from taylors nutrition though.  they have some of the best customer service, and i dont mind paying a little more for a company i can rely on


----------



## armastevs (Jul 20, 2008)

I like muscle milk, its relatively cheap and it tastes good,  I take it in the morning for breakfast everyday.  Its a quicker way to get out the door too


----------



## Marcus ATW (Jul 22, 2008)

MM is probably the best tasting protein ever. However, even the lite version is still a weight gainer.


----------

